# Sticky  V1 Loudspeaker Kit $199.95 a Pair Including Free Mills Upgrade



## Creative Sound

We are pleased to announce the V series of loudspeaker kits. The V1 is the first and uses the VWR126X and the new LD22 tweeter and fits into a standard .25 cu ft cabinet. If you don't want to build your own then the Parts Express cabinets are available. These were used for the products development. This driver configuration also works as the top part of the V3 (with a different crossover) where the top cabinet sits on a 1.0 cu ft cabinet containing the LDW7 ported woofer.

From now till Christmas we are including the Mills resistor option at no charge for all orders.









Other upgrade options including cabinet damping material, wire, and Duelund resistors and Obbligato and Mundorf capacitors are also available. The various Parts Express 0.25 cu ft cabinet pairs are also available.


----------



## RAW

Last day for this deal using the new CSS LD22 tweeter


----------



## RAW

New CSS speaker kits as shown below photo.
V1 Mid Tweeter
V2 Mid Tweeter Mid
V3 Tweeter Mid Woofer 
V2MLTL Mid Tweeter Mid









Now the acoustic info for the V1 speaker kit.

V1 frequency response from 0-40 off axis 200hz and up









V1 frequency response from 0-40 off axis 200hz up 5db graph.This is the same as above but rather a closer look in scaled view.









V1 frequency response from 0-40 off axis MOUNTED ON WALL.For those wanting to use the V1 speakers mounted on wall this shows you the response 0-40 off axis.Very good response when using the V1 as a wall mounted speaker of positioned up against the wall.









Below is the impedance for the V1 which is shown 3 ways below.
First Ported V1 impedance with a PVC port 









Second Ported V1 impedance with a slot port









Third Sealed V1 impedance









V1 speaker kit has many options for crossover upgrade options contact CSS for those options.

V1 speaker kit









V1 speaker kit with Acoustic foam and damper pads









V1 speaker kit with Mills resistors plus 16g Teflon Silver wire









V1 speaker kit with Mills resistors Obbligato 630V capacitors with 16g Teflon Silver wire









V1 speaker kit with Dueland resistors Obbligato 630V capacitors with 16g Teflon Silver wire









V1 speaker kit Mills resistors DHLabs 14g wire









V1 speaker kit Mills resistors DHLabs 14g wire Obbligato 630V capacitors









V1 speaker kit Dueland resistors DHLabs 14g wire Obbligato 630V capacitors


----------



## Creative Sound

Thanks Al. I think people really need to hear what the excellent off-axis response does for imaging and sound stage presentation.

Bob


----------



## RAW

Cherry and Maple cabinets from Parts Express


----------

